# D. Coates 5 Frame Nuc



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't wait to try these out. All you see here (minus the feeder jar) is from one $15 sheet of 1/2" ply.
For clarification of the pic; they are four separate nuc boxes that will each have a feeder jar.
I don't know why my pic is sideways?


Thanks for the plans D!


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I made my first nucs like that, then the first season I had problems with the lids warping and then robbers soon found gaps. So bought some Advantech to make lids and no more warped lids. From there I started making the front and back from Advantech just had to route a 3/4" rebate for the frames. Now I make up my new medium supers using Advantech for the front and back and 7/8" ply for the sides. cost is around $3 per super.
Johno


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I made a set of D. Coates nucs last year and I have made a set for this year as well. If warping is a problem, you can simply put a strip 2 inch ply down each side of the top and you will have a telescoping cover. I also modified D. Coates plans and made 4 medium nucs for this year too. They worked well last year. Housed a split and a cut out.


----------



## MCG1238 (Oct 1, 2016)

psm1212 said:


> I made a set of D. Coates nucs last year and I have made a set for this year as well. If warping is a problem, you can simply put a strip 2 inch ply down each side of the top and you will have a telescoping cover. I also modified D. Coates plans and made 4 medium nucs for this year too. They worked well last year. Housed a split and a cut out.


Were they the 8 frame or 5? You have plans for the 5 frame mediums you modified? I have the 8 frame medium plans but can't find one for 5 frame medium.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

MCG1238 said:


> Were they the 8 frame or 5? You have plans for the 5 frame mediums you modified? I have the 8 frame medium plans but can't find one for 5 frame medium.


5 frame mediums. I just took 3 inches off the sides, the fronts and the backs. Everything else remained the same.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

psm1212 said:


> 5 frame mediums. I just took 3 inches off the sides, the fronts and the backs. Everything else remained the same.


Psm I tried to convert the deeps to mediums and normally I'm pretty good at math. I figured it all up and cut three sheets of plywood nuc boxes out. It was absolutely wrong and none of the pieces really worked. I made an expensive bonfire.


----------



## MCG1238 (Oct 1, 2016)

Charlestonbee said:


> Psm I tried to convert the deeps to mediums and normally I'm pretty good at math. I figured it all up and cut three sheets of plywood nuc boxes out. It was absolutely wrong and none of the pieces really worked. I made an expensive bonfire.


Yeah... 3" would work but I wanted to know if there was a cut sheet to MAXIMIZE the plywood and usable scraps.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah I tried mcg. Let me know if you get that cut sheet


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I do not have a cut sheet. Seems like I tried to pencil it out on my work bench to squeeze 5 boxes instead of just 4, but I could not do it, so I just used the same cuts from the Deep plans, less the 3 inches. Unfortunately, your lengths do not change and you still need full tops and bottoms, so I was just left with bigger chunks of waste. Probably a way to do it, but I quit pretty early in that game. 4 medium nucs for one sheet of 1/2 inch ply was a good enough deal for me.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/

Is this what you are looking for?

If you download the .pdf it has a cutsheet.


----------



## MCG1238 (Oct 1, 2016)

odfrank said:


> http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> If you download the .pdf it has a cutsheet.


Yes but specific for a 5 frame medium. Wondering if the saved inches could get me another hive on one sheet or maybe half a hive and get 4.5 per sheet... 9 hives per 2 sheets.... I know there is a program out there but I don't have it and maybe I'm just being to greedy.


----------



## 357 (May 2, 2016)

Last summer I found two cut sheets for making 5 of the 5-frame medium DCoates nucs from a single sheet of 15/32 or 1/2 plywood. I have attached both.


----------



## MCG1238 (Oct 1, 2016)

357 said:


> Last summer I found two cut sheets for making 5 of the 5-frame medium DCoates nucs from a single sheet of 15/32 or 1/2 plywood. I have attached both.
> View attachment 30389
> View attachment 30390


Awesome! Thank you!!! Now I feel like a glutton.


----------



## 357 (May 2, 2016)

Glad I could help. Keep in mind that the kerf (or saw blade width) may or may not have been included in the cut sheet measurements. I haven't verified that one way or another just yet as each time I started a new sheet of plywood I made mistakes reducing my output to 4 nucs per sheet.


----------



## MCG1238 (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll let you know soon.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Another modification I do is, forget about the bottom board. I have some with the bottom board and many without. I can now stack them as high as I want.


----------



## 357 (May 2, 2016)

I cut the bottom boards for at least every other one. I also use a hole-saw rather than notching the bottom of the front end for an entrance. This may make it a little harder for them to drag out dead bees and/or debris. I skip the entrance hole on every other box as well.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Would cdx ply be good for these nucs ?


----------



## 357 (May 2, 2016)

CDX is what I used, C side out. I'm pretty sure I paid $15/sheet for 15/32" at Lowes.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

How long would these nucs last in terms of years before needing replacement?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Clayton Huestis said:


> How long would these nucs last in terms of years before needing replacement?


Mine have been in continuous outdoor use for two seasons (two winters), the sides are bowed pretty badly on some, outside layer has come off of some of the "handle" parts. But they're OK. And that's the cheapest 15/32 plywood that I could find at HD. My main complaint is that those suckers are HEAVY. And I move nucs relatively often. 

I like nucs made out of 1x pine better, but there's no mistaking the genius of Mr. Coates' design.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

I modified it to a medium. I built a lid on it that supported the sides to prevent the bowing. incorporated the end lug as part of the lid. I don't plan on these lasting a lifetime, but for the cost, you can not beat it. As long as your aware that these are not forever, it's unbeatable. Great for swarm traps. Main thing for me is swarms. Some of these are painted and some are not.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

frustrateddrone said:


> I modified it to a medium. I built a lid on it that supported the sides to prevent the bowing. incorporated the end lug as part of the lid. I don't plan on these lasting a lifetime, but for the cost, you can not beat it. As long as your aware that these are not forever, it's unbeatable. Great for swarm traps. Main thing for me is swarms. Some of these are painted and some are not.


I imagined as I read your post, a telescoping cover. Is that what you have? Do you use something for a inner cover then?


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

rookie2531 said:


> I imagined as I read your post, a telescoping cover. Is that what you have? Do you use something for a inner cover then?


No telescoping cover is needed for these nucs. Nor is an inner cover. 

To solve the problem of warping lids, I use steel duct strapping across the top and a few screws to lock them down. 

Also, another great modification is to screw a 3" x 24" strip of scrap plywood to the side for hanging on trees as swarm traps--two lag bolts into the side of the tree, and you're golden.

I have nucs of this design over five years old and still going strong. A few coats of exterior paint will keep them in ship shape.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

No disrespect awebber, but I wasn't asking because I wanted to make something like that, but was afraid his lids would become glued down. I have made about 100 of them myself, in fact most do not have the bottoms as I stack them as high as I want before putting them in 10 frame equipment, but as for your design, I wouldn't want to have to bring a screwdriver with and unscrew screws to inspect, unless you have them situated that they swing up and apply tension, sort of like a bucket handle, but if not, I'll stick with a heavy brick and if I think it needs it I will just put two on. One on each side.


----------

